

Chicago Manual of Style (1906) [pdf] - stevewilhelm
http://www.chicagomanualofstyle.org/facsimile/CMSfacsimile_all.pdf

======
wyclif
Anybody who's read or skimmed around in this (I haven't had a chance to yet)
have informed commentary on the differences between this edition and the
current CMOS?

~~~
gumby
Yeah, I also don't have time to rad the whole thing but even just the first
few pages are fun, for example:

Rule 21 assumes there is precisely one religion (not zero and not more than
one) and it is christianity (there, I broke rule 9). In fact religion seems to
get a lot of mention.

Rule 30 includes capitalization rules for Greek and Latin (which BTW are
different from the Greek rules for ancient Greek I leaned in school) as well
as French, Italian, Spanish, Swedish, German, Danish and Dutch.

And yet, right in the front they capitalize "the Press" which doesn't seem, on
a quick skim, to have been covered in their own capitalization rules!

Unicode should take up these kinds of rules. At least in some languages like
French, they are well encoded, and in others, like German, are actually
specified by international treaty!

~~~
function_seven
> And yet, right in the front they capitalize "the Press" which doesn't seem,
> on a quick skim, to have been covered in their own capitalization rules!

They're referring specifically to The Chicago University Press, not
journalists in general.

EDIT: Rule 42 seems to cover it. Seems weirdly specific, though!

